# Moving our pet cat to Cyprus



## liverbird59 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi there, We will be relocating to Cyprus (Paphos area) within the next few weeks once our house sale has been completed. We will be bringing Suki, our pet cat with us and wondered if anyone who has been through this could recommend a pet travel service they have used. We did not really want to use a pet travel service We wanted to fly her Cyprus airways with us but they could not guarantee that they would be able to take her on the day as sometimes they have to use a different plane at short notice which can't take animals. They suggested we try Thompsons but they use a pet travel service. Even BA seem to use one now. She has had all her jabs and has her pet passport. We just want to make it as stress free as possible for her (and us). Hope someone can advise us. Many thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

liverbird59 said:


> Hi there, We will be relocating to Cyprus (Paphos area) within the next few weeks once our house sale has been completed. We will be bringing Suki, our pet cat with us and wondered if anyone who has been through this could recommend a pet travel service they have used. We did not really want to use a pet travel service We wanted to fly her Cyprus airways with us but they could not guarantee that they would be able to take her on the day as sometimes they have to use a different plane at short notice which can't take animals. They suggested we try Thompsons but they use a pet travel service. Even BA seem to use one now. She has had all her jabs and has her pet passport. We just want to make it as stress free as possible for her (and us). Hope someone can advise us. Many thanks.



Is there a particular reason why you dont want to use a pet carrying service?? I suspect that the airlines have passed this service on to outside companies simply cos these companies can devote time and experience to the job in hand - so I would have thought it would be better??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We used Jet set pets when we came to Cyprus. They were excellent.


----------



## liverbird59 (Jun 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> Is there a particular reason why you dont want to use a pet carrying service?? I suspect that the airlines have passed this service on to outside companies simply cos these companies can devote time and experience to the job in hand - so I would have thought it would be better??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,

Only that we always had it in mind to use Cyprus Airways as you used to be able to book your pet on to the flight in advance and check them in when you checked in and collect them the other end prior to clearing customs. It just seemed a simple way and obviously much cheaper as the animal travelled as excess baggage, but maybe they had problems with people not having the correct documentation. Never mind. As long as we all arrive safely on the same flight it doesn't really matter. x


----------



## liverbird59 (Jun 21, 2011)

Veronica said:


> We used Jet set pets when we came to Cyprus. They were excellent.


Thanks Veronica, that has reassured us as they are the company that Thompsons use so she would probably be able to fly from Luton which is much nearer for us than Heathrow or Gatwick. I have received two quotes so far and Jet Set Pets are over £300 cheaper than Pet Air UK. I will look no further. Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes we also found Jet set pets to be much cheaper than some of the others yet we found them very efficient and helpful.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just spoken to one of my older dauthers who works as cabin crew for a major airline and she said that most airlines gave their pet transfer over to contracted companies because it means that pets are looked after better. In the "olden days" it was down to cabin crew to check on pets, to make sure heaters were on in the hold, to make sure that they didnt get put on the baggage reclaim belt in the airport (unfortunately she told me horror stories of my last two comments) - now its down to a specific person/company who is totally responsible

Jo xxxx


----------



## liverbird59 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes that makes sense.. I did hear of some fish once being frozen in a block of ice as no-one had put the heating on, and once we did see a cat in a carrier coming round on the conveyor belt at Paphos a few years ago! We will use a pet carrying company for peace of mind and be reassured. Thanks again.

Tricia x


----------

